
The 2038 problem is already affecting some systems - matt2000
https://twitter.com/jxxf/status/1219009308438024200
======
siberianbear
This is great news! I spent most of my career writing in C and C++. I've been
waiting for the 2038 bug to become a 'thing' so that I can emerge from
retirement and charge people $700 an hour to fix their broken systems, just
like Fortran programmers came out of retirement to fix the Y2K bug.

------
dylan604
"Postscript: there's lots more that I think would be interesting to say on
this matter that won't fit in a tweet."

So... you send out another 20 tweets just like you did to make this story
complete to get to the Postscript. Not sure why this story was okay to share
in multiple tweets but his postscript wouldn't work in the same manner

------
nodesocket
Curious what the hotpatch was?

~~~
photonios
Somebody asked this question as a reply to one of the tweets and the author
replied:
[https://twitter.com/jxxf/status/1219128189768871936](https://twitter.com/jxxf/status/1219128189768871936)

> We considered a number of options, but decided that the fix was not making
> it about dates at all but rather offsets (e.g. "t+1 year", "t+2 years",
> etc.), which bypassed the Y2038 issue.

> We then immediately called something else to do the final translation into
> dates for the CSV.

